# flower pictures please critique



## Kaitybug (Oct 9, 2011)

I am new to this forum and I have been taking pictures for a while but now I am getting serious so please critique my pictures, thanks



























http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.co...tybug-albums-misc-picture105688-dscn1371.html


----------



## Kaitybug (Nov 29, 2011)

just a bump to get my pictures seen.


----------



## PrestonS (Nov 30, 2011)

Seem a bit underexposed and flat. Might want to think about lighting more or try some PP on them.


----------



## bazooka (Nov 30, 2011)

There are simply too many to comment on, please limit it to 2 or 3 for best response.

Quickly, 1, 2, & 4 are underexposed.  And watch the brightness of your backgrounds.  Several of these have blown out background and underexposed subjects which is seriously distracting.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, too many to comment on. Number your pictures too! Although the blown out backgrounds are distracting, the most important thing is still the subject. Make sure your subjects are correctly exposed, most of them seems underexposed here. 3, 9 and 10 could benefit from a slightly larger aperture. They all look soft, not sure if it is because of TPF or something.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 30, 2011)

underexposed, flat, noisey, soft... they all kind of have something going on.  Not quite sure why a flower shot would be noisey but 4 seems noisey and under exposed.  Posting your settings would help and less photos...


----------



## Dillard (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, its better to post 2-4 pictures to get serious picture by picture critique. But they seem a little soft and underexposed like previously stated. 

Keep shooting!


----------



## Omofo (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree with what the other have sad. You need better lighting, and remember to use the rule of thirds.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, they are not that interesting. Not horrible but nothing to write home about.

For better C&C, put fewer images in one thread, number them and put a space between them...

Last but not least: go look at Mishele's work. The best flowers in this forum.


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2011)

^^^^^Thanks, Babe
Kaitybug.....Light is the key to any shot and these are underexposed. Instead of commenting on each shot, I'm going to show you where I got my early inspiration from. 
41 Delicious Flower Photographs
Photographing Flowers &#8211; A How-to
Have fun and keep shooting!!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 1, 2011)

^^^^^

You can thank me by getting rid of that Tyler Durden quote. Janis said it long before Durden. Something like "Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose."

Probably wasn't from her but she sang it very nicely. 

And I love  Chuck Palahniuk by the way.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 1, 2011)

The lighting is far for optimal. These are in my opinion just middle of the road shots that don't stand out.


----------



## mishele (Dec 1, 2011)

Cloud is that better.......lol


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you dear. I'll love you forever.

Of course, you could have told me to just go f... off.


----------



## Kaitybug (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help, next thread will be less pictures for sure, I took all these pictures just on macro, my camera is a nikon coolpix L120 so not a top dollar camera.  When I took these the lighting was horrible so I tried to do the best with what I had to work with.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^^

And that's Ok. But now that you are here, look around, chat with people, learn and get better.

And don't worry if you don't get to Mishele's level any time soon. As far as flower shots, she is really very, very good. In her way. What I mean is that if you are trying to document flowers, that's not really what she does.

Mishele is not really a photographer. Rather, she is an artist whose medium is photography.


----------



## mishele (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^^ I'll pay you later.....lol:hug::


----------

